# Marriage Proposal Advice



## CFH21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello. I'm looking for some of your opinions regarding proposing to my girlfriend. We've been dating for a little over a year now and everything has been wonderful. I know it's very cliché, but I believe I've found "the one". We are both in our 30s and I'm thinking about proposing to her soon. We've talked about our future together early on in our relationship and continue to do so today. We've made summer vacation plans when we first met, met each others family early on and more importantly got along with them. I've also moved in with her after only dating for six months and everything since then has been great. Do you think proposing in the next couple of weeks or months would be too soon? Thanks for your input.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

I think you have to be comfortable with asking her...timing doesn't matter as long as you are happy with the decision and you feel she is ready too.  Good luck!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

when it's love it's love, if your ready then ask her...


----------



## CFH21 (Feb 11, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> when it's love it's love, if your ready then ask her...



Thanks. Another question that I've been asking myself is if it's the right time to propose. Her best friend is getting married this summer and my gf is in the wedding. My gf is involved with some of the planning and if I were to propose I didn't want to interfere with her friends wedding. I guess I'm just being too nice. Do you think it's wrong of me to put the proposal on hold because of this? If we were to get married it wouldn't be until next year. Sorry for the rambling. It's something that I've been running in my mind for some time now.


----------

